# Psoas muscle abscess drai



## Maheshm (May 27, 2009)

Can anyone help cpt of Psoas muscle abscess drainage and cath. placement.
I have doubt between 49021 and 49061 

Thanks in advance


----------



## MLS2 (May 27, 2009)

Psoas muscle would be retroperitoneal (49061)


----------

